# DP is gone...but what now?



## BoomBoom69 (Jun 29, 2010)

I recently recovered from dp







but now ive got new problems. Im just not the same anymore, i feel less active and not as interested in things that i used to be interested in. I feel like ive got so much problems, i think my self esteem is way down as well as my confidence. I basically just dont feel like myself anymore and i hate it. I worry all the time as well, not about dp, but just about life issues, like whether or not i will fall in love or live a happy life.
I was thinking that maybe its just my anxiety. I may have gotten rid of dp, but my anxiety is still quite high. Maybe this is what is affecting me, i hope it is because at least then i can fight it. Otherwise im just a different person, someone who i hate.

Does anyone know what could be happening? would appreciate any feedback!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

this sounds almost exactly like depression. or possibly you still have a very minor version of dp or dr that ur not really noticing. idk though. im no doctor lolz


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Sounds like depression to me as well. You should try taking some vitamin d3. It really helps me not get depressed.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah definatley depression, i just getting out of a 10 month stretch of that. congrats on the recovery tho


----------



## BoomBoom69 (Jun 29, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Sounds like depression to me as well. You should try taking some vitamin d3. It really helps me not get depressed.


I dont think it is depression tho...i can still be happy. My serotonin can be high quite a lot. I was just watching scrubs a minute ago and i could still laugh. When i say ive lost interest in things i just mean that i dont do things i would normally do, i do different things.

I thought i was depressed for while, but am starting to realise that its the way i think thats the problem, not my happiness levels.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 26, 2010)

BoomBoom69 said:


> I dont think it is depression tho...i can still be happy. My serotonin can be high quite a lot. I was just watching scrubs a minute ago and i could still laugh. When i say ive lost interest in things i just mean that i dont do things i would normally do, i do different things.
> 
> I thought i was depressed for while, but am starting to realise that its the way i think thats the problem, not my happiness levels.


yea,i have this problem to. negative thinking..ugh..my doc always gives out to me about that lol
try to stay positive,dp/dr is very hard on you and very hard to get through.

relax and give yourself time to recover properly


----------

